# Share vet prices - Southern Alberta



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello all,

Since I am in a search for a good and affordable vet clinic in my area - I would like to ask if you could share the vet pricing ( Vaccinations, Consultation, Spay/Neuter, Microchip, Tattoo, etc.) in your area so that I could compare with what I have found so far - price wise.

Here are prices (not including taxes) that the vet in my area charges.



Consultation/Exam = $69


1 vaccine & exam = $80 (no vaccination without exam)


With the purchase of 1 vaccine & exam, any additional vaccine given during that office visit are $20 each.
Sterilization price is based on the weight and is different between neuter and spay goes from (for neuter) $210 to $330 and (for spay) $320 to $480
Tattoo $27
Microchip without surgery $55
Pre-anesthetic Panel $68
Hernia Repair add-on $110
Dewclaw removal (attached) $140 (non-attached) $95
All prices are in Canadian dollars.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Perhaps it would be best to say where "your area" is? You can either put it in a post or edit your profile to show your general location. Canada is a big country!


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

vukc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Since I am in a search for a good and affordable vet clinic in my area - I would like to ask if you could share the vet pricing ( Vaccinations, Consultation, Spay/Neuter, Microchip, Tattoo, etc.) in your area so that I could compare with what I have found so far - price wise.
> 
> ...


Location is Western Canada - Southern Alberta. (hope this helps?)


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

so far all i have done is a couple shots with dewormer and well health exam... costs about 65 bucks a pop... but my pup had his chip before i got him, the breeder was a nurse so i got it for free

and guess where im from (c:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

vukc said:


> Location is Western Canada - Southern Alberta. (hope this helps?)


I edited your thread title to include the location. Hopefully this will attract some people near you for suggestions.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

The vet I just left was quite expensive; $65 exam fee, $20 for most vaccinations, $350 for a neuter. 

The new vet I'm going to is $25 for exam fee(wellness), $45 exam fee for issues, $65 exam fee for emergency during business hours, $120 exam fee for emergencies on holidays, evenings, or weekends, $15 for most vaccinations, $125 for a neuter, $20 for a microchip, $10/blood draw, $5/worming. 

Those are the prices I know off the top of my head, anyway.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

My vet is in Olds, AB 

Vet exam with a vaccine $66 (Although a couple of times when I have spread out my vaccines over a few months, they don't charge the exam fee)
Vaccine add ons - $22
My girl's spay (weight range 11 - 30 kgs) $254, IV - $25, 
Hernia repair with spay $40

My girl came with a chip, so I didn't do that. I haven't needed the other things, so I'm not sure what they would charge.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

No southern AB, but the next door neighbor.

Rabies only vaccine: $99.00
Enucliation (eye removal): $891.00 (not including pain meds or anti-biotics)
Titre (for parvo only) quote: $500.00

These are the only vet bills I've paid this year and my vet has been raising prices so much and so fast I don't trust to say what anything else that I've had done more than a year ago would cost.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

This is what I have (or have had) done for my pets and the cost. I've never asked about other prices.

Exam fee without vaccine is $40, when you're getting vaccinations the exam fee is $32 plus the cost of the vaccine. No fee is charged if it's something like a urinalysis or thyroid recheck.

3 year rabies is $24.50 (But you save money on the exam fee when you get it lol)

Full blood panel (checks over 40 different things. ie. protein, glucose, bilirubin, potassium, sodium, calcium, magnesium, chlesterol, ect as well as a complete blood count) and heartworm test package is $115.50

A more simple blood panel (I believe used more for pre-anestesia) which doesn't have quite as many blood results as the full panel but does also include the CBC and heartworm test and also includes a urinalysis, is $80.

T4 test is $42

Urinalysis is $33.50

Fecal is $18

Heartworm test alone is $31

Vet is in Summerville, South Carolina. (Dorchester)


----------

